# Shooting Session



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I have heard of some members that have acess to private ranges. It seems like it would be a great Idea to have a Club Shooting Session / Meet some Sunday. Plink , swap, trade, have a few hot dogs on the grill. Blast some cool targets and tell lies. Just a thought .


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

much rather go to a private area, shoot some, talk some, shoot some, talk some. i always feel rushed at crowded ranges and cant enjoy and or shoot they way i want because of a high strung power tripping RSO. Would gladley bring adult beverages and food to bbq with.

TRP


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I would be more then happy to go in on some land just for this!!! Buy some land out in the middle of no where as a corporation and get a member with a bob cat or back hoe and get ta shoot'n. I also don't have much fun at the ranges we have. I wish I knew Dr Howe out here in Gulf Breeze, I would mow his grass for life if he would just let me shoot some.:thumbup: There is not a single legal place around that I know of that we can fire full auto at either!!! Boooooo...:thumbdown:*


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

knowing dr howe he may just take you up on that offer turtle


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

One thing I'll do is go to the Styx river range and bring Shotgun and Rifle. If the Rifle range is too busy, I'll shoot trap or skeet till it loosens up and if it's still too busy, I'll just go home happy.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> much rather go to a private area, shoot some, talk some, shoot some, talk some. i always feel rushed at crowded ranges and cant enjoy and or shoot they way i want because of a high strung power tripping RSO. Would gladley bring adult beverages and food to bbq with.
> 
> TRP


 Yes exactly, that was kindof what I was thinking. Not a public range., I thought I heard a member had a killer private range??


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*A place to shoot*

I have invited several PFF members that want some place to shoot with they kids that would not have a lot people around, I have had none show up. They are more talk then action, I think they just want to complain more then do any thing. The few other people that I have had up want to shoot up every thing and do.nt clean up after them selfs and shoot holes in the close up pistol steel. that I then have to weld up. Had one person started being peopel to sight in they guns and was chargeing them.I don.t charge any one. Just my two cent.s It.s hard to get people to work together any more...................jj


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would love to have a group shoot. and would totaly throw in for some beverages.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I Recently moved to the area a couple months ago, I'd be down to meeting people with the same interest as me. I need to get a new Red dot in on my AR and I'm getting rusty with my EDC, since I haven't been to the range since I've been down here except once.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

glassplus said:


> I have invited several PFF members that want some place to shoot with they kids that would not have a lot people around, I have had none show up. They are more talk then action, I think they just want to complain more then do any thing. The few other people that I have had up want to shoot up every thing and do.nt clean up after them selfs and shoot holes in the close up pistol steel. that I then have to weld up. Had one person started being peopel to sight in they guns and was chargeing them.I don.t charge any one. Just my two cent.s It.s hard to get people to work together any more...................jj


I didn't think they could smell ya through the computer, but I reckon I was WRONG!.....hahaha after season, I'm all up fer some EGG'n and shoot'n! A beer or 2 is fine but drunk+firearms = not at my place!:thumbsup:

JJ, I see you swapped from Dodge to Yota! Good choice, I'll come see ya this week!!!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

We have a "members only" range just over the AL line in MS. Full auto friendly!

No RSO except during matches. every member gets a key... I mostly shoot during the week and I'm either alone or there's maybe 2-3 people there.

You can shoot from 5 to 1000yds.

We do have "rules" but they're all common sense rules. And NO 50 BMG or 416 Barrett's. Does too much damage to the berms and frame supports.

Clean up your mess, don't shoot anything that's not a legitimate "target" etc.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*place to shoot*

Jason come on by ,got a couple of new toys. jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

glassplus said:


> Jason come on by ,got a couple of new toys. jj



I swung by this AM and everyone was gone.....You and a couple new toys??? Heck you get that per week.....I'll try ya again tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------

